# Subluxation or Dislocation Code



## srw1970 (Jan 31, 2011)

Can anyone tell me - when a DR says shoulder subluxation is there an ICD 9 code specific to this or are we to use dislocation codes for this?  I have tried to research this with no luck and have just been using dislocation codes........

Thanks for your help!
srw1970


----------



## NaliniAAPC (Jan 31, 2011)

Hi,
As per ICD Subluxation means see also Dislocation Code...Check the patient age...

Regards,
Nalini CPC


----------

